# Electronic Arts will Battlefield 3 von Steam fernhalten



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*Battlefield 3 wahrscheinlich nicht bei Steam zu kaufen.*


Diese Information geht aus einer Liste von Handelspartner herfor, auf der Steam nicht genannt wurde. Vermutlich  möche EA sein neues Vertriebssystem Origin stärken. Außerdem fehle EA bei dem Vertieb über Steam die direckte Verbindung zu dem Kunden. Schon bei Crysis 2 unterband EA den Verkauf über die Online Plattform Steam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle. http://gulli.com​*
*


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, stirb, STEAM!

Hoffentlich entwickelt sich Origin nicht in die selbe Richtung...


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich mal gut an  Danke für die News 

EA soll seine Games lieber über Origin anbieten!! Steam sagt mir nicht zu!
Nur gibt es die meisten Spiele über Steam  Naja Battlefield werde ich sowiso immer über Origine kaufen bzw. BF3 sowiso als CD vorbestellen 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Meine BF3 DVD ist auch schon bestelt, freue mich auch darüber das STEAM endlich einen Dämpfer erhält.

[Ironie]
Die haben ja COD. Das ist ja ein so tolles Spiel.
Die haben ja ganz viel schlaue Leute die dieses ganz tolle Spiel kaufen
[/Ironie]


----------



## belle (12. Juli 2011)

Die machen das doch nur, weil sie das Game über Origin verkaufen wollen, nicht weil Steam so schlecht ist.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Die machen das doch nur, weil sie das Game über Origin verkaufen wollen, nicht weil Steam so schlecht ist.



Das ist mir auch klar freue mich trotzdem darüber.


----------



## Push (12. Juli 2011)

Steam hat die Verträge geändert ...
was zT Entwicklern/Publishern dann untersagt auf anderen Downloadplattformen das Spiel anzubieten oder neue DLC / Updates bei anderen Downloadanbietern zuvertreiben ... 
das ist einer der Hauptgründe warum manch Spiel nicht mehr bei Steam zufinden ist ...
sucht also die Schuld bei Steam , oder informiert euch vorher ...
Origin ist der EA DLM , nur mit neuen Namen  und npaar Zusatzfunktionen , mehr Nicht ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Push schrieb:


> Steam hat die Verträge geändert ...
> was zT Entwicklern/Publishern dann untersagt auf anderen Downloadplattformen das Spiel anzubieten oder neue DLC / Updates bei anderen Downloadanbietern zuvertreiben ...
> das ist einer der Hauptgründe warum manch Spiel nicht mehr bei Steam zufinden ist ...
> sucht also die Schuld bei Steam , oder informiert euch vorher ...
> Origin ist der EA DLM , nur mit neuen Namen  und npaar Zusatzfunktionen , mehr Nicht ...




Das mir Origin ist mir klar aber ich selbst mag kein Steam und werde es auch nie mögen! Aber leider muss man als PC spieler da durch! 
Schön und gut es gibt Aktionen wie die Summer Aktion da ist auch gut so nur ist der Support unter aller Sau!

Ich wette das Steam am 26.10.11 und am 08.11.11 mal wieder abgeschaltet wird da sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die Server vrom überlasten zu schützen!

Bei Origin ist das nämlich anders!


----------



## Weichkeks (12. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich warum ihr EADM oder auch Origin besser findet als Steam für mich ist es beides das selbe nur bleibe ich bei Steam. Wird das game halt im Laden gekauft wayne


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Weichkeks schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr EADM oder auch Origin besser findet als Steam für mich ist es beides das selbe nur bleibe ich bei Steam. Wird das game halt im Laden gekauft wayne


 
Ich denke die einen bevorzugen halt Steam und die andren lieber Origin und dan gibt es noch die Leute, wie mich, die Games lieber im Laden kaufen.


----------



## tiga05 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube eher, dass EA mich von Battlefield 3 fernhalten möchte. Was soll das?

Als nächstes heißt es noch ich muss BF3 bei Origin aktivieren um es spielen zu können


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass EA mich von Battlefield 3 fernhalten möchte. Was soll das?
> 
> Als nächstes heißt es noch ich muss BF3 bei Origin aktivieren um es spielen zu können


 
So was macht normaler Weise doch nur Activision mit seinen Spielen. Wie z.B. COD.


----------



## Jaadoo (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das mir Origin ist mir klar aber ich selbst mag kein Steam und werde es auch nie mögen! Aber leider muss man als PC spieler da durch!
> Schön und gut es gibt Aktionen wie die Summer Aktion da ist auch gut so nur ist der Support unter aller Sau!
> 
> Ich wette das Steam am 26.10.11 und am 08.11.11 mal wieder abgeschaltet wird da sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die Server vrom überlasten zu schützen!
> ...


 
tut mir leid, das kan nicht stimmen, dann wäre Steam nämlich bereits mehr oder weniger ohne irgendwelche auch nur halbwegs große Titel im Shop.

Und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Support von Steam. Immer alles super geklappt.


Wenn BF3 nur über Origin läuft, ist das ein sehr guter Grund es nicht zu holen... Red Orchestra 2 muss dann halt reichen.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Doch COD immerhin gehört Activision zu Blizzard und irgent wie gehört Blizzard doch zu Valve oder habe ich da was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Jaadoo schrieb:


> tut mir leid, das kan nicht stimmen, dann wäre Steam nämlich bereits mehr oder weniger ohne irgendwelche auch nur halbwegs große Titel im Shop.
> 
> Und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Support von Steam. Immer alles super geklappt.
> 
> ...



Was war den als Modern Warfare 2 raus kam ? Oder das gleiche bei Black Ops ? Steamserver wahren überlastet und mussten abgeschaltet werden!
Sowas gebs bei EADM (Origin) nicht als BC2 raus kam ! Da war alles freidlich und man konnte gleich am Releasetag spielen!!


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2011)

Find ich seeeeehr schade, brauch man schon wieder ne ätzende DVD -.- 
Man gut ich hab mich beim Lappi für 14", statt 13" entschieden, da dieses nen Laufwerk hat. 

Klar könnte ich es auch bei Origin laden, aber mehr als eine solche Plattform ist pro PC ist einfach überflüssig, zumal ich Steam um einiges besser finde.

@streetjumper16
Jau, dann guck dir mal mal die Userzahlen der beiden Titel an. Wenn bei BF3 auf Origin nur ein halb so großer Ansturm ist, wie bei Steam und CoD, dann werden auch da die Server versagen. Zumal die Website schon lahm ist von denen. EA ist ja bekannt dafür, meist nicht die schnellsten Server zu haben, und dass sie seeehr früh Server von Spielen abschalten.

edit:
Und wie ich das sehe, gibt es da nur EA Spiele. Wurde gesagt, ob sich das in Zukunft ändern soll?
Sonst brauch man bald von jedem Publisher nen Clienten, damit keine DVDs rumfliegen


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Find ich seeeeehr schade, brauch man schon wieder ne ätzende DVD -.-
> Man gut ich hab mich beim Lappi für 14", statt 13" entschieden, da dieses nen Laufwerk hat.
> 
> Klar könnte ich es auch bei Origin laden, aber mehr als eine solche Plattform ist pro PC ist einfach überflüssig, zumal ich Steam um einiges besser finde.
> ...




Was ist so schlimm daran ne DVD im Laden zu kaufen ? Man hat dann die schöne Hülle im Regal stehen! 

Und wiso soll Origin den lahm sein ? Ich lade da genauso wie über Steam! Da gibt es keinen Unterschied!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Denke ganu so habe lieber nen DVD hier rumfliegen, als die unsicherheit das meine Daten weg sind. Ich denke BF3 wird keine Origin Pflicht haben.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Juli 2011)

schade, das es nicht über steam rauskommt.. von origins halte ich nicht viel, besonders da die spiele so teuer sind!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> schade, das es nicht über steam rauskommt.. von origins halte ich nicht viel, besonders da die spiele so teuer sind!



was hat den der Preis mit Steam oder Origin zutun?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> schade, das es nicht über steam rauskommt.. von origins halte ich nicht viel, besonders da die spiele so teuer sind!




26€ für BC2 und Vietnam zusammen ist nicht teuer 

Da hat es auf Steam 50€ NUR BC2 gekostet !!!


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2011)

ist aber auch schon länger her, zumal Steam immer TOP Sonderangebote hat. 
Dann wie schon gesagt: Origin = nur EA Games (konnte jedenfalls keine anderen finden)

BF3 ist bei Origin 5eur teurer, als bei Amazon. Bei Steam hätte es 5-10% Vorbestellerrabatt gegeben und damit so teuer, wie bei Amazon ca. 

Und nicht jeder hat Platz, wo man sinnvoll DVDs und Hüllen ablegen kann. und noch ein Schrank kaufe geht auch nicht -> Wohnung zu klein


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Also ne DVD Hülle hat ungefähr 18 x 14 x 1,3 cm groß wenn du dafür keinen Platz hast wo wohnst du dann?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Also ne DVD Hülle hat ungefähr 18 x 14 x 1,3 cm groß wenn du dafür keinen Platz hast wo wohnst du dann?





Sorry aber da muss ich auch das selbe fragen !?

Es sieht doch auhc viel schöner aus wenn man seine Spielesammlung im Regal stehen hat  Wir leben heute in einer Welt da gibt es auch Regale die man an die Wand hängen kann


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2011)

ja iwo ist schon platz, sieht aber dann bei weitem nicht schön aus, wenn IWO eine hülle ist und nicht schön einsortiert. 
Zumal man dann auch gleich von mehreren ausgehen kann etc. 
Und allein immer das rauskramen der DVD ist schon ätzend genug. Da find ich Steam vieeeel angenehmer. Steam starten und auf gehts. egal bei welchem Spiel. ohne DVD zu wechseln etc.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Wie so ich zooke BFBC2 auch ohne DVD das war ne Sache von 20 sec, das kann man bei der Instalation einstellen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Wie so ich zooke BFBC2 auch ohne DVD das war ne Sache von 20 sec, das kann man bei der Instalation einstellen.


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2011)

ok das war mir jetzt neu das es geht. ich dacht dafür bräuchte man nen crack, was ja illegal ist. 
Aber da gehört dann BFBC2 doch schon eher zu ner Ausnahme find ich

naja und jetzt muss ich erstmal weg. schönen tag euch allen


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> ok das war mir jetzt neu das es geht. ich dacht dafür bräuchte man nen crack, was ja illegal ist.
> Aber da gehört dann BFBC2 doch schon eher zu ner Ausnahme find ich
> 
> naja und jetzt muss ich erstmal weg. schönen tag euch allen




Bei Black Ops, GTA4 etc. ist das auch der Fall 

Dir auch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Danke, werden wir haben.Dir auch.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde auch Steam eher besser als EA DLM... Finde ich schwach von EA...


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch Steam eher besser als EA DLM... Finde ich schwach von EA...


 
Warum ich finde die Argumentation sehr logisch immer hin wir EA doch immer unterstellt das sie sich nicht um die Community kümmern, natürlich kann aber auf die Community nicht eingegangen werden wenn sie keinen Kontackt zu der Community haben. Die haben sie durch Steam nicht, also begrüße ich diese Entscheidung. Vielleicht ermöglicht uns dieses Zusammenspiel ja doch noch ein Modtool.


----------



## butter_milch (12. Juli 2011)

EA macht im Moment noch einiges besser als Valve. Habe erst letzte Woche meine BC2-Persona von einem EA-Account auf einen anderen übertragen lassen. Dafür habe ich neue Keys bekommen und auch der Veteranen-Status blieb erhalten. Das nenne ich Service, da kann Steam keineswegs mithalten.

Allerdings rechne ich stark damit, dass es für Origin-Vorbesteller oder User die ihre Retail-Version von BF3 an Origin binden kostenlosen Zusatzcontent geben wird, der die Anbindung dann also nicht wirklich optional macht.

Und eine Bindung von Spielen an eine bestimmte Person fand ich schon immer ********.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das es eine zwangs Bindung geben wird (wir sind nicht bei COD). EA wir einem, so hoffe ich, die frei Wahl lassen ob man sein Spiel an eine solche Platform binden möchte. So sollte und müsste es sein. Das sie Leute mit Content ködern wollen ist doch was feines, die User haben was davon und EA. End gut alles Gut. 

Noch mal zu Steam : Der Support ist mehr als nur erbärmlich und vom Valve Anti-Cheat System wollen wir erst garnicht anfangen zu reden. Ich binn sehr froh das EA in vielen Spielen auf Punkbuster sezt. Bei COD gibt keinen Server ohne Cheater, bei BFBC2 sieht man Cheater sehr selten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich in den lezten 2 Monaten genau einen Cheater bei BFBC2 gesehen. Das muss erstmal ein Publischer bzw. Entwickler schaffen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Die machen das doch nur, weil sie das Game über Origin verkaufen wollen, nicht weil Steam so schlecht ist.



/sign

Die wollen halt selbst Digital anbieten und nicht noch Kohle an eine Drittfirma wie Valve verlieren...

Interessant, wie dieser Thread wieder mal die ganzen Steam-Hater anlockt.


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde auch Steam eher besser als EA DLM... Finde ich schwach von EA...



/facepalm.

Die Wörter "Begründung" oder "sinnvoll" scheinen dir fremd zu sein oder?


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe leber einen Steam Account, binn kein Hater. Ich bin einfach nur Kritischen, bin nicht sehr von Origin überzeugt. Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würden die meisten Spiele nur auf DVD erscheinen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

Jo super, und dann muss ich jedes Mal zum Zocken die DVD raussuchen, ins (laute) Laufwerk einlegen und mir mein OS durch so einen Müll wie Securom und Konsorten zerschießen lassen...

Dann lieber Online-DRM, da mein Rechner eh immer online ist. Und Steam funktioniert zuverlässig.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt, inwieweit sich BF3 an Origin bindet, wenn man die DVD gekauft hat. Hoffentlich kann man hier nach der Installation wieder optional auf die Disk verzichten.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo super, und dann muss ich jedes Mal zum Zocken die DVD raussuchen, ins (laute) Laufwerk einlegen und mir mein OS durch so einen Müll wie Securom und Konsorten zerschießen lassen...
> 
> Dann lieber Online-DRM, da mein Rechner eh immer online ist. Und Steam funktioniert zuverlässig.



Vielleicht wird es die gleiche Möglichkeit wie bei BFBC2 geben das man das Spiel online aktiviert und Registriert und dann ohne DVD zu zooken.


----------



## Pourl (12. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir auch nicht.
Ich habe schon öfter auf Steam danach gesucht...
Und nun noch wieder ne andere Plattform?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es eine zwangs Bindung geben wird (wir sind nicht bei COD). EA wir einem, so hoffe ich, die frei Wahl lassen ob man sein Spiel an eine solche Platform binden möchte. So sollte und müsste es sein. Das sie Leute mit Content ködern wollen ist doch was feines, die User haben was davon und EA. End gut alles Gut.
> 
> Noch mal zu Steam : Der Support ist mehr als nur erbärmlich und vom Valve Anti-Cheat System wollen wir erst garnicht anfangen zu reden. Ich binn sehr froh das EA in vielen Spielen auf Punkbuster sezt. Bei COD gibt keinen Server ohne Cheater, bei BFBC2 sieht man Cheater sehr selten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich in den lezten 2 Monaten genau einen Cheater bei BFBC2 gesehen. Das muss erstmal ein Publischer bzw. Entwickler schaffen.




Genau so ist es auch 

COD ohne Cheater kennt man nicht anders und deshalb spiel ichs auch nicht mehr! 
BC2 mit cheater da musst du lange lange lange suchen bis du mal einen findest


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich schaue mal grundsätzlich bei jedem Spiel dass ich mir zulegen will ob es per Steam verfügbar ist, falls nicht wird es eben im Laden gekauft aber auf eine zweite Online-Plattform (egal von wem die ist) lasse ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht ein, da verzichte ich eher noch auf das Spiel.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Marc81 schrieb:


> Also ich schaue mal grundsätzlich bei jedem Spiel dass ich mir zulegen will ob es per Steam verfügbar ist, falls nicht wird es eben im Laden gekauft aber auf eine zweite Online-Plattform (egal von wem die ist) lasse ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht ein, da verzichte ich eher noch auf das Spiel.


 
Das ist aber auch etwas einseitig. Aber wenn man sich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit den Speilspaß verderben will, der ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Amnesia (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit steam auch vollends zu Frieden und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Ea mag ich nicht besonders, schon alleine aus persönlichen Gründen. Deshalb werd ich Origin nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Bf3? Hmm, werd ich schon holen, aber dann auf DVD.

Wobei die Überschrift es nicht komplett ausschließt das es nicht doch über steam rauskommt.


----------



## Stricherstrich (12. Juli 2011)

Kauf ich mir halt die Cd und fertig. Bei Spielen wo nicht Steamzwang ist binde ich die da nur meist ein bzw. spiel sie einfach so. Finde die News nichtso überraschent besonders weil Valve selbst Bf3 auchnicht haben will.
Steam an sich ist ne nette sache.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Jedem das seine, wiegesagt ich bevorzuge auch die DVD Varienate


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch etwas einseitig. Aber wenn man sich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit den Speilspaß verderben will, der ist selber Schuld.


 
Nein ist es ganz und gar nicht denn irgendwann ist das Maß einfach voll.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich für jeden Mumpitz irgendwo registrieren zu müssen und mich bei zig Konten anzumelden um auf meine Sachen zugreifen zu könne. Ich habe nun mal gerne alles unter Dach und Fach und wenn es nicht im Regal steht dann zumindest unter einem einzigen Konto.

Wie soll das denn sonst weitergehen wenn jetzt dann jeder Publisher seine Vermarktungsplattform ins Leben ruft?
Klar Konkurrenz ist nicht schlecht aber wenn die dann alle ihre Produkte aus dem Store der anderen Plattformen nehmen wird's lustig. Dann darfst du dir für jeden Publisher einen Account reggn um die Spiele von ihm kaufen zu können... und genau in diese Richtung läuft das momentan...

Nun ja aber man wird ja zu nix gezwungen. Wie gesagt ich kann auch problemlos darauf verzichten.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Wegen so was könnte ich z.B. nicht auf ein gutes oder geniales Spiel verzichten, dann mache ich mir lieber den Aufwand.


----------



## Medcha (12. Juli 2011)

Marc81 schrieb:


> Nein ist es ganz und gar nicht denn irgendwann ist das Maß einfach voll.
> Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich für jeden Mumpitz irgendwo registrieren zu müssen und mich bei zig Konten anzumelden um auf meine Sachen zugreifen zu könne. Ich habe nun mal gerne alles unter Dach und Fach und wenn es nicht im Regal steht dann zumindest unter einem einzigen Konto.
> 
> Wie soll das denn sonst weitergehen wenn jetzt dann jeder Publisher seine Vermarktungsplattform ins Leben ruft?
> ...


-zign-

An sich habe ich auch überhaupt keine Probleme mehr damit, KEINE DVD mehr zu haben mit soner albernen Pupsbox. Wenn ich wie vor 20 Jahren ein 100 Seiten Manual mit geschichtlichen Hintergründen (Their finest hour und SWOTL>Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe- ichliebediesennamen) in fettester Papierqualität bekommen habe, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht. Dafür würde ich Platz schaffen. Wenn ich mir nun meine letzten gekauften Spiele so angucke, Medal of Honor & BC2> Gähn-Box mit Schnarchflyern. Darauf kann ich gut verzichten. Nichts wird mehr erklärt, alle Funktionen im Multiplayer darf ich mir mit Hilfe von Fanseiten zusammensammeln. Geht gar nicht.(Nix gegen die äußerst hilfreichen Seiten)

Aber dieser Registrierungswahnsinn ist einfach zu unterbinden - ohne Diskussion. Die Firma, in der ich arbeite(bekannt durch TV-Werbung und Bandenwerbung bei Fussbalspielen, sammelt auf übelste Weise Adressen, selbst für Preisnachfragen sollst(für Doofe) du dich anmelden. Ganz übel - und Leute, die darum gebeten haben, keine Mailings mehr zu bekommen, werden nachm halben Jahr z.T. wieder aktiviert. Dafür schäme ich mich richtig. Ansonsten ist der Laden so topproffensionell(ganz positiv gemeint), aber Marketing zieht halt alle Beteligten in den in den Sumpf der menschlichen Abgründe. Noch übler - eine Postagentur verkauft uns Adressen. Wie oft höre ich von "Kunden", dass sie niemals einen Katalog bestellt haben.


----------



## Deimos (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Die wollen halt selbst Digital anbieten und nicht noch Kohle an eine Drittfirma wie Valve verlieren...
> 
> Interessant, wie dieser Thread wieder mal die ganzen Steam-Hater anlockt.


 
Dass EA so verfährt, ist ja nicht verwerflich. Ausserdem dürfte es schwierig sein, in einem Thread zu Steam nur Plattformbefürworter zu finden - selbst wenn das freyny80 nicht passen sollte.

Ich für meinen Teil bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich bei BF3 nicht an eine dieser kundenfeindlichen Plattformen gebunden bin.
Natürlich auch nur solange, bis eine EA Origin Pflicht angekündigt wird 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (12. Juli 2011)

Ob das nun so ne News war..? Gabs doch schon vor einigen Wochen die "Erkenntnis"..? 

Klar wollen die Ihre eigene Plattform pushen, warum dann noch auf die direkte Konkurrenz setzen..?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Aber dieser Registrierungswahnsinn ist einfach zu unterbinden - ohne Diskussion. Die Firma, in der ich arbeite(bekannt durch TV-Werbung und Bandenwerbung bei Fussbalspielen, sammelt auf übelste Weise Adressen, selbst für Preisnachfragen sollst(für Doofe) du dich anmelden. Ganz übel - und Leute, die darum gebeten haben, keine Mailings mehr zu bekommen, werden nachm halben Jahr z.T. wieder aktiviert. Dafür schäme ich mich richtig. Ansonsten ist der Laden so topproffensionell(ganz positiv gemeint), aber Marketing zieht halt alle Beteligten in den in den Sumpf der menschlichen Abgründe. Noch übler - eine Postagentur verkauft uns Adressen. Wie oft höre ich von "Kunden", dass sie niemals einen Katalog bestellt haben.


 
Danke für den kurzen Bericht. 
Solche Insiderinformationen sind doch immer recht interessant, bestätigt aber auch nur das was jeder vermutet.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

öh... gabs da nich schon ne news zu, die sogar wegen ner anderen news geclosed wurde? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...cht-ueber-steam-ea-gibt-steam-die-schuld.html


----------



## Pyroplan (12. Juli 2011)

naja eigene Plattform würd ich das nicht gerade nennen. Einzig der EA Store und der EA DownloadManager wurden umbenannt, und die wiederum gibt es ja schon ein bisschen länger.

Bis jetzt gibt es da auch nur EA Games und keine anderen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (12. Juli 2011)

Steam finde ich jetzt nicht irgendwie schlecht. Gut, die Preise sind ziemlich hoch. Aber wenn interessiert das? Man kann sich woanders ein Spiel kaufen. Bis jetzt hab ich auch kein einziges Spiel über Steam gekauft ~ außer vorkurzem "Summer sale" rund 6 Euro ausgegeben  ~ faire für 2 Spiel + Erweiterung.

Origin entwickelt sich auch in der Richtung, da bin ich mir ganz sicher und ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht das Spiel über Origin kaufen, warum auch? Warum soll ich für Lt. Edition 60 Euro blechen, wenn es woanders mit DVD für 42-45 gibt?

Ich hab lieber zuhause ein DVD rumliegen, mitdem ich alles machen kann was ich will, anstatt irgendwelche downloadtitel, wo sowieso in absehbare Zeit jeder z. gleiche Zeit runterlädt und man kaum Speed bekommt.

Achja... da gibt es da noch was....

*Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Origin AGB:

*_"Content and Entitlement Availability

If you have not used your Entitlements or Account for twenty four (24)  months or more and your Account has associated Entitlements, your  Entitlements will expire and your Account may be cancelled for non-use.  Once you have redeemed your Entitlements, that content is not  returnable, exchangeable, or refundable for other Entitlements or for  cash, or other goods or services."_

* Zu deutsch: Wenn man ein Spiel, was man über Origin gekauft hat, 2 Jahre  lang nicht spielt, gehört es einem nichtmehr und wird vom Account  gelöscht.*


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo super, und dann muss ich jedes Mal zum Zocken  die DVD raussuchen, ins (laute) Laufwerk einlegen und mir mein OS durch  so einen Müll wie Securom und Konsorten zerschießen lassen...
> 
> Dann lieber Online-DRM, da mein Rechner eh immer online ist. Und Steam funktioniert zuverlässig.


 
Mein DVD-Laufwerk ist nur am Anfang laut. Nach einer Minute ist es ruhig, da höre ich nur noch die Lüfter von meinem PC.

@Pal_Calimero

Will mich EA schon zum Spielen zwingen?!

Das ist DRM: Du kaufst etwas und es gehört dir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## skuttner (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das mir Origin ist mir klar aber ich selbst mag kein Steam und werde es auch nie mögen! Aber leider muss man als PC spieler da durch!
> Schön und gut es gibt Aktionen wie die Summer Aktion da ist auch gut so nur ist der Support unter aller Sau!
> 
> Ich wette das Steam am 26.10.11 und am 08.11.11 mal wieder abgeschaltet wird da sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die Server vom überlasten zu schützen!
> ...



und was hat steam gemacht um das zu verbessern/verhindern? jetzt kannst du schon die woche vor dem release das spiel "vordownloaden" und musst dann, wenn das spiel offiziell released ist, es nur freischalten und kannst es spielen...von wegen kein support

ich find steam klasse, nur das steam deutschland eine "insel" mit vielen nicht erhältlichen und geschnittenen spielen ist gefällt mir gar nicht.
ich kauf ja auch keine cds mehr und seit steam kann man sich viele unnütze spielhüllen (außer man kauft sich eine special edition) sparen...
allerdings muss ich auch sagen bei mir wichtigen spielen (wie bf3) werd ich wohl doch die dvd holen, aber bei vielen anderen spielen kann ich mir das sparen, was auch gut so ist...
 aber wer nur cds und dvds mag....ich sag nur: EINMAL umziehen


----------



## shizzobi (12. Juli 2011)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Origin AGB:
> 
> *_"Content and Entitlement Availability
> 
> ...



Das soll wohl ein Scherz sein, so dreisst is ja nich mal steam. Als falls mich EA mal zwingen sollten ihre Plattform zu nutzen um EA Titel zu spielen, werd ich 
keine EA Spiele mehr spielen. Würds um BF3 und ME3 sehr schade finden.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Juli 2011)

Marc81 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn sonst weitergehen wenn jetzt dann jeder Publisher seine Vermarktungsplattform ins Leben ruft?
> Klar Konkurrenz ist nicht schlecht aber wenn die dann alle ihre Produkte aus dem Store der anderen Plattformen nehmen wird's lustig. Dann darfst du dir für jeden Publisher einen Account reggn um die Spiele von ihm kaufen zu können... und genau in diese Richtung läuft das momentan...



Und weil das schon seit einigen Jahren so ist, zocke ich neuere Games nur noch auf PS3.  Kein Steam, kein Origine und keine anderen Services. Ein einziger Account beim Konsolenhersteller genügt und man muss sich NIE WIEDER irgendwo registrieren. Vor allem werden Retail-Spiele aus dem Geschäft nicht an den Account gebunden. Wer ein Spiel kauft, das bei der Installation sofort an den Account geschweißt wird, hat keine Chance, auch nur einen einzigen Cent wieder zu bekommen, wenn das Game nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. Gebrauchthandel wird dementsprechend ebenfalls unterbunden.

Wenn euch die aktuelle Entwicklung ebenso wenig zusagt, kann ich euch auch nur den Umstieg zur Konsole ans Herz legen. Ich habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Außer das man da ne miede Spiele quali hat und der Spielspaß gen null geht


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Juli 2011)

Och, ich find das nicht weiter tragisch. Ich nutze zwar gerne Steam, aber dann wird's diesmal halt eine DVD-Version. Ich will nicht noch eine zweite Download-Plattform haben, daher bleibt's dabei. Ich vertraue EA da nicht sonderlich, daher lieber eine DVD-Version kaufen, dann hab' ich meine Ruhe, auch wenn Origin sicherlich installiert werden muss.


----------



## Deimos (12. Juli 2011)

shizzobi schrieb:


> Das soll wohl ein Scherz sein, so dreisst is ja nich mal steam. Als falls mich EA mal zwingen sollten ihre Plattform zu nutzen um EA Titel zu spielen, werd ich
> keine EA Spiele mehr spielen. Würds um BF3 und ME3 sehr schade finden.


 
Hast du dir mal die AGBs von Steam durchgelesen? Die stehen Origin in nichts nach. Was meinst du, warum ich eine solche Abneigung gegen solche "Services" habe?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## skuttner (12. Juli 2011)

das was ea macht macht steam doch schon laaaaaaaaange...(gibt es valve-spiele bei origin? nicht zu vergessen auch die "steamworks-spiele")

klar würds mich nerven wenn ich viele solcher "steams" brauch,. aber 2 finde ich nicht schlimm...
im gegenteil: vll verbessert sich dadurch für uns user viel, da origin mehr anbieten muss um steam zu schlagen (und steam dann auch)


----------



## Duebelmaster (12. Juli 2011)

skuttner schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich auch sagen bei mir wichtigen spielen (wie bf3) werd ich wohl doch die dvd holen, aber bei vielen anderen spielen kann ich mir das sparen, was auch gut so ist...
> aber wer nur cds und dvds mag....ich sag nur: EINMAL umziehen


 
Sorry, aber ich möchte nach wie vor etwas in der Hand halten können für mein Geld, zumal die Download-Varianten auch noch teurer sind.
Bin vor einem halben Jahr wieder von CDs auf Platten (Vinyl, LP) umgestiegen und kann es nur jedem empfehlen. Man hat richtig was in der Hand, ist viel konzentrierter beim zuhören (ich hasse zappende Leute ^^) und die Qualität bei richtigem Equipment ist einfach nur umwerfend.
Die meisten Titel, die ich höre, sind bei ITunes und dergleichen ohnehin nicht zu finden.
Preislich gibt es kaum Unterschiede zu CDs, ich kann es daher nur jedem Sammler und Musikliebhaber empfehlen auf Platten umzusteigen bzw. diesem Format eine Chance zu geben. 
Tüfteln kann man da ebenfalls sehr sehr viel. 

DVDs in Kombination mit Steam (jetzt nicht unbedingt das Aktivierungsverfahren) empfinde ich persönlich aber als angenehm.
Egal wo man ist, Spiel downloaden und zocken ist definitiv ein Vorteil.
Ich hoffe EA vergrault sich dadurch nicht einige potentiellen Käufer, da das Spiel ansich ja eigentlich von jedem gefeiert und sehnlichst erwartet wird, dank des wie ich finde gelungenen Marketings.


----------



## shizzobi (12. Juli 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die AGBs von Steam durchgelesen? Die stehen Origin in nichts nach. Was meinst du, warum ich eine solche Abneigung gegen solche "Services" habe?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos



Ganz ehrlich, nee. Wenn ich jede AGB lesen und verstehen wollt, bräuchte ich wohl einen 32h tag. Auch wenn ich seit einer aktuellen Southparkfolge(S15E01) weiss wie wichtig es ist AGBs zu lesen. Allerdings glaub ich kaum dass Spiele bei Steam vom account gelöscht werden. Meiner lag mal jahrelang brach, aber ich hatte alle Spiele noch als ich mich wieder einloggte.
Ich bin mit Steam bisher zufrieden, und hatte noch nie trouble, aber ich kenn da auch andere Geschichten.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

ich hab halt auch lieber was in der hand, aber ich kauf in 5 jahren nich so viel, wie so manch junger gamer in nem jahr  ich spiel seit 95 oder so un hab zuhause (also bei meinen eltern das zu hause ^^) einen cd ständer mit uraltgames und vielen heft cd's und hier vllt nochmal 40-50 spiele stehn (vllt n halber meter platz im regal ^^). viel schlimmer is da meine bücher sammlung 

wer das zeug halt konsumiert wie fritten bei macces und keinen geschmack entwickelt, der kann freilich mit fastfood leben :> bin ma gespannt, wann die ersten gemälde sammler auf das millionen schwere original verzichten... geht ja viel einfacher aufm ipod xD ja ich weis, der vergleich hinkt schlimmer wie der glöckner von notredam ^^


----------



## KrHome (12. Juli 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und weil das schon seit einigen Jahren so ist, zocke ich neuere Games nur noch auf PS3.


 Spätestens mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration wird sich die rein digitale Distribution auch dort durchsetzen. Dann muss ebenso alles aktiviert werden, so wie es heute z.B. schon bei Android Apps der Fall ist. 

Der große Vorteil eines solchen geschlossenen Systems ist aber, dass es nur eine Plattform, über die alles läuft, geben wird und man mangels Hardwaremodifikationen (PC aufrüsten) seine Software nicht X-mal neu aktivieren muss. Das macht die Sache komfortabler und transparenter.



shizzobi schrieb:


> Allerdings glaub ich kaum dass Spiele bei Steam vom account  gelöscht werden.


Valve macht das unauffälliger:
_*Zitat Steam AGB:* Valve kann Ihr Benutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes Abonnement aufgrund  jedes Verhaltens oder jeder Aktivität, die nach Wertung von Valve  illegal ist, einen Cheat darstellt oder die anderweitig das  Spielvergnügen anderer Nutzer auf Steam beeinträchtigt, beenden._

Liest sich im ersten Moment als würde sich dieser Satz nur an Cheater richten, wobei aber auch hier schon fraglich ist, ob man mal eben einen ganzen Account mit 100 Spielen sperren darf, weil in einem Spiel gecheatet wurde.

Der interessantere Punkt ist aber der, dass sich Valve vorbehält selbst zu entscheiden was illegal ist und was nicht. Faktisch behalten sie sich folglich vor, deinen Account grundlos sperren zu können.


----------



## skuttner (12. Juli 2011)

Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich möchte nach wie vor etwas in der Hand halten können für mein Geld, zumal die Download-Varianten auch noch teurer sind.
> Bin vor einem halben Jahr wieder von CDs auf Platten (Vinyl, LP) umgestiegen und kann es nur jedem empfehlen. Man hat richtig was in der Hand, ist viel konzentrierter beim zuhören (ich hasse zappende Leute ^^) und die Qualität bei richtigem Equipment ist einfach nur umwerfend.
> Die meisten Titel, die ich höre, sind bei ITunes und dergleichen ohnehin nicht zu finden.
> Preislich gibt es kaum Unterschiede zu CDs, ich kann es daher nur jedem Sammler und Musikliebhaber empfehlen auf Platten umzusteigen bzw. diesem Format eine Chance zu geben.
> ...



ein plattenspieler hat ja auch was 

aber bei cds sag ich mal: einfach mal durchsehn wie viele und vor allem was für cds man hat (jemand mit "bravohits" bitte melden  )...und da finde ich itunes deutlich besser
genauso bei spielen, weil ja da die daten ABSOLUT identisch sind.

natürlich haben cds und dvds noch ihre berechtigung (sammlerstücke, etc.), aber ein großteil an cds und dvds kann man sich durch digitalen download sparen was ein großer vorteil ist...

ich mag beide sachen (und bashe nicht mit der aussage "ich will ja was in der hand halten" auf steam rum), mehr wollt ich damit nicht aussagen


----------



## omega™ (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das mir Origin ist mir klar aber ich selbst mag kein Steam und werde es auch nie mögen! Aber leider muss man als PC spieler da durch!
> Schön und gut es gibt Aktionen wie die Summer Aktion da ist auch gut so nur ist der Support unter aller Sau!
> 
> Ich wette das Steam am 26.10.11 und am 08.11.11 mal wieder abgeschaltet wird da sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die Server vrom überlasten zu schützen!
> ...


 
mimimimimi

Du musst schonmal bedenken, dass Steam ein wenig mehr Kunden hat, die dann an einem Summersale Tag mehrere Spiele laden, da kann Origins nicht mithalten, wenn sagen wir einmal BFBC2 + Addon im Angebot sind und es 5 Millionen laden... Steam hingegen hat schätze ich mal 35-40 Millionen Nutzer und davon aktiv denke ich 25-30 Millionen.

Überhaupt finde ich es misst mit dem Eigenen Vertrieb in Origins , nichts gegen Origins, aber dass man es zwangsweise haben muss ist doch bescheuert, demnächst kommen die anderen Hersteller noch an und bieten auch ihren eigenen Shop an... Lieber ein vernüftigen Shop, als zig verschiedene.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe selber einige gut Musikanlagen B&O, Teufel und Jamaha (eigentlich nicht ich sonder wir, meine Familie und ich) aber egal welche anlage ich nehem, cds oder schallplatten hören sich immer noch besser an als MP3 oder AAC, oder sonnst ein Digitales Musikstück. Also ich finde CD´s DVD´s und auch Spiele habe schon noch eine Berechtigung nicht nur digital zu exsestieren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Juli 2011)

Steam wäre eh überlastet


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich denke jeder der System hat Vor- und Nachteile. Keinz der System ist viel schlechter als das andere. Jedem das sein.


----------



## omega™ (12. Juli 2011)

Ja da hast du recht, aber ich wette, irgendwann wird jeder Hersteller sein eigenen Shop haben und darüber verkaufen und nirgends anders...


----------



## mephimephi (12. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hoffentlich entwickelt sich Origin nicht in die selbe Richtung...


 

natürlich nicht...wie naiv kann man sein...


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

[träum]Na dann kann man doch mal als Projeckt angehen ein Verbindugsprogramm von dem einem zum andren Shop zu bieten das dann alle in einem bietet.[/träum]

Vielleicht kristaliesiert sich ja dann was heraus was den Usern hilft.


----------



## shizzobi (12. Juli 2011)

@ KrHome

ich bezog mich eher auf das Löschen von Spielen durch Inaktivität. Das die Publisher sich das recht rausnehmen deinen account ohne angeben von Gründen zu löschen gibts ja fast bei allen an Accounts gebundenen Spielen, und ist eine echte suerei, bisher hab ich aber noch nichts in diese Richtung erfahren müssen.


----------



## doodlez (12. Juli 2011)

finde Steam um einiges besser allein schon daher das dort um einiges mehr Spiele sind und auch Free Games eingebunden werden können, grundsätzlich ist Origina nicht viel anders, würde aber Bf3 doch lieber bei Steam sehen wollen,Server down hin oder her was solls dann muss man halt 1 - 2 Tage warten, das finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm


----------



## Lorin (12. Juli 2011)

Interessiert mich Gott sei dank nicht so sehr, da ich mir neue Spiele eigentlich nunmehr nur als DVD-Version erwerbe. Ich freue mich allerdings wenn der DRM dann per Steam realisiert ist, aber das nur am Rande (zB CIV5 oder AvP). Bei Steam selbst kaufe ich eigentlich nur Sonderangebote die es so nicht im Laden gibt (zB 5€ für Tomb Raider Underworld).
Soll EA halt BF3 über Origins vermarkten. Solange die Spiele im Online-Store auch Monate nach release 10€ mehr kosten als bei MediaMarkt/Saturn/Müller kauf ich mir da kein einziges Spiel zum Vollpreis.

Mit der nervigen DVD im Laufwerk muss ich halt leben.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Interessiert mich Gott sei dank nicht so sehr, da ich mir neue Spiele eigentlich nunmehr nur als DVD-Version erwerbe. Ich freue mich allerdings wenn der DRM dann per Steam realisiert ist, aber das nur am Rande (zB CIV5 oder AvP). Bei Steam selbst kaufe ich eigentlich nur Sonderangebote die es so nicht im Laden gibt (zB 5€ für Tomb Raider Underworld).
> Soll EA halt BF3 über Origins vermarkten. Solange die Spiele im Online-Store auch Monate nach release 10€ mehr kosten als bei MediaMarkt/Saturn/Müller kauf ich mir da kein einziges Spiel zum Vollpreis.
> 
> Mit der nervigen DVD im Laufwerk muss ich halt leben.


 Schon BFBC2 biete die Möglichkeit das Spiel onlien zu registriern ein mal und dan kann mann für immer ohne DVD zooken. Funz wirklich ist ne sache von 20 sec einfach nur bei instalation au online registrieren und freuen.


----------



## Eiche (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Schon BFBC2 biete die Möglichkeit das Spiel onlien zu registriern ein mal und dan kann mann für immer ohne DVD zooken. Funz wirklich ist ne sache von 20 sec einfach nur bei instalation au online registrieren und freuen.


 wie das spiel erscheint nicht bei steam und auch noch auf DVD was will dann noch damit?
direkt abbestellt


----------



## jensi251 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das eigentlich schade.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juli 2011)

> Schon bei Crysis 2 unterband EA den Verkauf über die Online Plattform Steam.



Falsch. Steam unterband den Verkauf von Crysis 2, nicht EA. News zu EA: Valve entfernte Crysis 2 von Steam für PC - Seite 1 | Eurogamer.de


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Juli 2011)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> * Zu deutsch: Wenn man ein Spiel, was man über Origin gekauft hat, 2 Jahre  lang nicht spielt, gehört es einem nichtmehr und wird vom Account  gelöscht.*



Ich wette mal das hat sich keiner gelesen der schon Spiele dort gekauft hat oO
Man stelle sich mal unsere Jäger & Sammler vor mit 500 Games aufwärts im Account.
Kein Mensch spielt alle 2 Jahre all seine Spiele an die er im Account hat... OMG was für ein Verein ^^
Danke für die Info :o)


----------



## Singler (12. Juli 2011)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Origin AGB:
> 
> *_"Content and Entitlement Availability
> 
> ...



In der deutschen Nutzungsbedingung steht was anderes:

_*Besitzen  Sie Berechtigungen, die mit Ihrem EA-Konto verknüpft sind und machen  Sie vierundzwanzig (24) Monate lang keinen Gebrauch von Ihrem EA-Konto,  verfallen Ihre Berechtigungen und Ihr EA-Konto kann wegen Nichtgebrauchs  gelöscht werden. Sobald Sie Gebrauch von Ihren Berechtigungen gemacht  haben, können diese Inhalte nicht mehr zurückgegeben, erstattet oder  gegen andere Berechtigungen, Bargeld oder andere Waren und  Dienstleistungen ausgetauscht werden.*_



Zu deutsch: Wer seinen *Account* 2 Jahre nicht nutzt, *kann* ihn verlieren.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

So oder so ähnlich steht das übrigens auch bei Steam


----------



## .Mac (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich steht das übrigens auch bei Steam


 Aber nicht mit der 2 Jahres Grenze.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

wurde schon mal früher hier gepsotet müsst mal suchen, doch auch mit 2 Jahres Gerenze (oder sogar noch krasse sich weiß es net mehr)


----------



## hwk (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es auch
> 
> COD mit Cheater kennt man nicht anders und deshalb spiel ichs auch nicht mehr!
> BC2 ohne cheater da musst du lange lange lange suchen bis du mal einen findest


 
Letzte Woche auf dem ersten Server (BC2) auf dem ich war wurde einer direkt mal wegen Aimbot automatisch gebannt ... ja man muss scheinbar schon ewig suchen!  btw fyp


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Deshalb liebe ich Punkbuster es ist einfach nur schön ohne Cheater zu zooken.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

ich hatt ja generell bisher nur sehr sehr wenig kontakt mit solchen leuten gehabt (also kontakt = aufm selben server gewesen un sowas live erlebt ^^), aber seit bc2 hab ich nur scho zig von den kunden gehabt -.- die können ohne admis tun un lassen was sie wollen :/ hab daher schon ne ganze menge team kills kassiert  is schon witzig, wenn die affen dann ohne aimbot versuchen müssen, nen ordentlichen spieler umzunieten. kleine flachpfeiffen die...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Vermutlich  möche EA sein neues Vertriebssystem Origin stärken. . ​



Nein 
EA will seine Spiele bei so vielen "Online Läden" wie möglich anbieten, nur die neuen Steam Bestimmungen erschweren es EA die Spiele auf Steam anzubieten.​


user1900 schrieb:


> Schon bei Crysis 2 unterband EA den Verkauf über die Online Plattform Steam.


Falsch.
Crysis 2 wurde von Valve entfernt da man den DLC für Crysis 2 nur exklusiv über Direct2Drive laden kann und das gegen die Steam-Bestimmungen verstößt.

Eventuell ist es bei Battlefield genau so, für die DLCs wurde schon ein Exklusivvertrag mit einer anderen Downloadplatform abgeschlossen und dadurch 
kann das Spiel bei Steam nicht angeboten werden.

Also Steam User ist sowas natürlich doof man hat alle Spiele auf einem Account und von überall zugrif drauf nur bei Battlefield 3 kann man jetzt sehen wie man sich das Spiel besorgt.
Und das nur weil Valve bei sich was im Kleingedrucken geändert hat.


----------



## king_kalle (13. Juli 2011)

Also Pro´s fallen mir gerade garnicht ein. Freunde aus den alten VErsionen über Steam müssen neu invited werden.


----------



## neuer101 (13. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem, dann wirds halt altmodisch im Laden gekauft. 

Steam oder klassische DVD, noch mehr tu ich mir nicht an, immerhin ist man schon solchen Zwängen wie dem Onlinekopierschutz von Ubisoft oder Games for Windows Live unterworfen.


----------



## Eiche (14. Juli 2011)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, dann wirds halt altmodisch im Laden gekauft.
> 
> Steam oder klassische DVD, noch mehr tu ich mir nicht an, immerhin ist man schon solchen Zwängen wie dem Onlinekopierschutz von Ubisoft oder Games for Windows Live unterworfen.


 und dann angemeldet bei origins XD dann deinstalliert oder wie?


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

Mir isses egal wo sie die verkaufen solange man ne DVD hat ^^ (das heißt nich das steam schlecht ist)


----------



## neuer101 (14. Juli 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> und dann angemeldet bei origins XD dann deinstalliert oder wie?


Wie jetzt? Ich hab zwar nen EA-Account wegen Mass Effect (Zusatzinhalte), aber kein Origin.

Oder meinst du, dass man die DVD-Version vielleicht auch so aktivieren muss?


----------



## Eiche (16. Juli 2011)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ich hab zwar nen EA-Account wegen Mass Effect (Zusatzinhalte), aber kein Origin.
> 
> Oder meinst du, dass man die DVD-Version vielleicht auch so aktivieren muss?


 beides das ist der gleich Account


----------

